# ANNO 1701 Hamachi, LAN, Mac OS High Sierra and Wine



## insanenootnoot (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi All,
During the coronavirus, my friends and I are trying to find ways to enjoy ourselves a little bit. Therefore, we are looking to play ANNO 1701 using Hamachi/Gameranger using Mac High Sierra and wine.
We have all installed ANNO 1701 AD. [GOG] using wine, then we all installed Hamachi on high sierra.
However, we are unable to connect/find each other games (we are playing from different homes but are connected using Hamachi). How to solve this? (we are no computer experts, so we don't have any clue)?
The same holds for age of empires III, of which we all have the mac OS version (does not work with Hamachi and Gameranger).
We have thought of the following possibilities:
Something with network properties? I remember that on Windows, you had to do something with the LAN settings and Hamachi.
Use gameranger in combination with wine? But how?
Something with the router?
Any help would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------

